# Minecraft Dungeons Save / Character File Sharing (PC)



## EleGiggle (May 31, 2020)

Hello All. I have decided to start this thread since nothing like it exists on the internet.  I have noticed many people's save files being lost do to the fact it is saved locally instead of on the cloud. For example, I lost my level 105 character when my power went out while I was playing.

To share a saved file or use a saved file, simply access 1 of the following locations on your PC:

C:\Users\[YourUserName]\AppData\Local\Packages\Microsoft.Lovika_8wekyb3d8bbwe\LocalCache\Local\Dungeons\[Numbers]\Characters

or C:\Users\[YourUserName]\AppData\Local\Dungeons\[Numbers]\Characters

*Zip your .dat file and post your file in this thread along with a comment with any defining features of your character such as character level or power level.*

Paste the .dat files in the previously mentioned locations and launch Minecraft Dungeons to play your new character!

I have attached an example of a level 42 / power level 20 character.


----------



## Skydro0w (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey thanks for sharing this! I also lost my lvl 120 character after i had to reinstall a windows update on my PC. If someone has a a fully played char to share with that would be awesome!


----------



## Dachidesu (Jun 3, 2020)

Skydro0w said:


> Hey thanks for sharing this! I also lost my lvl 120 character after i had to reinstall a windows update on my PC. If someone has a a fully played char to share with that would be awesome!


I have a modded char


----------



## Lyes (Jun 5, 2020)

Could I get that modded char?


----------



## ggeasygame (Jun 7, 2020)

all most fully done just put it to a .dat


----------



## FlamDing (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi man, how do you change it to a .dat file?


----------



## Ep1cPancak3s (Jun 22, 2020)

Does anyone have a lvl 80 or higher they want to share? Another victim of losing my character :/ lul


----------



## steveme (Jul 1, 2020)

Anyone possible have an updated save to share?


----------



## MiraShirozuki (Sep 9, 2020)

can u give me zip file, i change to .dat but it isnt work


----------



## RyoutaRdRn (Sep 14, 2020)

MiraShirozuki said:


> can u give me zip file, i change to .dat but it isnt work


Hi i have a Character lv147. i hope it will work.


----------



## A309 (Nov 23, 2020)

RyoutaRdRn said:


> Hi i have a Character lv147. i hope it will work.


Do you have instagram or facebook?


----------



## Kithkani (Dec 13, 2020)

RyoutaRdRn said:


> Hi i have a Character lv147. i hope it will work.


I signed up just to say thank you. Lost my drive today, but saw this awesome thread. Your save file coupled with mcdsaveedit got me back where I needed to be. Life saver man.


----------



## Thomas45829 (Feb 22, 2021)

does anyone have a save file for nintendo switch?
Thank You!


----------



## DianaJSG (Feb 25, 2021)

does anyone know how to change a file to .DAT


----------



## Eric58215 (Feb 28, 2021)

I have attached my level 154 character here


----------



## DustyNyte (Mar 1, 2021)

This is an updated game save for those who want to try something new 

Just un zip the folder and drag the save file to the characters folder and enjoy.

The new and final V3 is now up, with a power level of 265 + the Halloween items added.

There is now a legit save and has a power level at 256 and with a player level at 150.

Note: There are 3 different versions of the V3, V3 1 billion power level, V3 1 billion power level with the Halloween items added and V3 265 power level with the Halloween items added.

V1 save is the 89.1 KB.

The all new All in one fighters bindings are here, in this save you'll see that the fighters bindings are crazier then they appear, with these fighters bindings you don't have to ware armor to stay alive for the fighters bindings have crazy protection on them.
But don't let that fool you for these fighters bindings dish out a lot of damage to you're foes.
Your health may be at 100 however, the protection that's on the fighters bindings are crazy enough to keep you alive.

The new and unplanned V4 game save is now available to download.
This save is the biggest that I've ever modded, I will be making more improvements along the way.

The V4 Halloween Update has the new Halloween items added and with new power level 261 items added to you storage stash.

Note: The V4 save is set to 1billion power level however the items that are in the storage stash are at a power level 261.

I will be making more saves and only the saves with the new updated game items will arrive on this site.

Thanks again for the love and support.


----------



## Thomas45829 (Mar 16, 2021)

DustyNyte said:


> I am sharing my saved game file to those who want to have a little fun ; )
> 
> Just un zip the folder and drag the save file to the characters folder and enjoy.



is this for switch?


----------



## DustyNyte (Mar 24, 2021)

Thomas45829 said:


> is this for switch?



No, this save file only works for PC


----------



## Xtreme_Thunder (Apr 8, 2021)

EleGiggle said:


> Hello All. I have decided to start this thread since nothing like it exists on the internet.  I have noticed many people's save files being lost do to the fact it is saved locally instead of on the cloud. For example, I lost my level 105 character when my power went out while I was playing.
> 
> To share a saved file or use a saved file, simply access 1 of the following locations on your PC:
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin93 (Apr 8, 2021)

Can someone please upload a character at level 150 with power 150? I lost my character after reinstall windows and i thought it had cloud save...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thats just ryoutas level 147 character but low with power.


----------



## CsoPa04 (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi guys, is someone who has an account with cursed axe? If u have one pls upload the file here. Thanks in advance


----------



## CsoPa04 (Jul 9, 2021)

RyoutaRdRn said:


> Hi i have a Character lv147. i hope it will work.


hi bro, do u have in someone's account the cursed axe with gift opportunity who can upload the save file here? I really appreciate it, and thanks in advance!


----------



## yikdrtip (Aug 3, 2021)

anyone have an account with event items that arent modded? i had all of the event items but i factory reset my computer, thinking there was cloud save


----------



## WolfiePenguin (Sep 10, 2021)

Heya, do you (or anyone) have any lvl 100~ish basic characters? (preferably one of the purple dudes, haha) Thanks


----------



## Traiker (Oct 17, 2021)

anyone got a "legit" save?


----------



## Traiker (Oct 17, 2021)

DustyNyte said:


> This is an updated game save for those who want to try something new
> 
> Just un zip the folder and drag the save file to the characters folder and enjoy.
> 
> ...


Do you have the UMGS V3 save file but in normal power levels (i'm talking around 250) that you could send? I lost my save file but I don't want to be the god of death either. You said there is gonna be one but there's a billion one and one that doesn't say "one billion" but it is, it's not 256


----------



## _Lord_xD (Oct 26, 2021)

DustyNyte said:


> This is an updated game save for those who want to try something new
> 
> Just un zip the folder and drag the save file to the characters folder and enjoy.
> 
> ...


hey can you upload one with fighters binding with radiance, swirling, and critical hit pls


----------



## _Lord_xD (Oct 26, 2021)

oops


----------



## Oneninth (Nov 3, 2021)

DustyNyte said:


> This is an updated game save for those who want to try something new
> 
> Just un zip the folder and drag the save file to the characters folder and enjoy.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to get this build for ages can you save edit my character?
Here is what I need in there: 

Gilded Cursed axe doesn't matter what level
Gilded enchant: radiance 
enchants Critical hit, Committed, and swirling. 

Whither armor gilded doesn't matter what level 
Gilded enchant Cooldown. 
enchants Cowardice, reckless, and snowball. 

Gilded soul bow. 
Gilded enchant: dynamo 
Enchants Supercharge, Burst bow, an accelerant. 
here's my save, also I've done save editing but I don't have my game packs so can you do it?


----------



## Oneninth (Nov 4, 2021)

_Lord_xD said:


> hey can you upload one with fighters binding with radiance, swirling, and critical hit pls


I have one get from my save
also If you want the one with evo cation robes with cooldown 2x with health syringe that build is out dated they nerfed it


----------



## MINECRAFTDUNGEONS_TEAM (Feb 10, 2022)

a nice starter pack for new peoples.


----------



## MINECRAFTDUNGEONS_TEAM (Feb 14, 2022)

pls anyone can upload character at 1935 lvl.
i was at level 1935 and power 256.


----------



## kyky0607 (Apr 14, 2022)

MINECRAFTDUNGEONS_TEAM said:


> pls anyone can upload character at 1935 lvl.
> i was at level 1935 and power 256.


here is what you ask for


----------



## DeadlySin6 (Jun 13, 2022)

DustyNyte said:


> This is an updated game save for those who want to try something new
> 
> Just un zip the folder and drag the save file to the characters folder and enjoy.
> 
> ...


yo can you do a legit save with all uniques


----------



## DeadlySin6 (Jun 13, 2022)

DustyNyte said:


> This is an updated game save for those who want to try something new
> 
> Just un zip the folder and drag the save file to the characters folder and enjoy.
> 
> ...


yo can you do a legit save with all uniques


----------



## BroDad (Jul 24, 2022)

If you succesfully add these mods to the PC version can you transfer your modestly modded hero over to the switch?
Ultimately my goal is to get a modest  level 50 to replace what my son deleted on his switch.

Also thank you so much to all who generously contributed, very cool man.


----------



## PutLuckyACID (Aug 1, 2022)

Dachidesu said:


> I have a modded char


Could you share the modded char file


----------



## PutLuckyACID (Aug 1, 2022)

Dachidesu said:


> I have a modded char


Can you share that modded char file?


----------



## stranger_loves_minecraft (Nov 5, 2022)

i dont't have the characters file idk what to do

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2022

i can't find the characters file in the numbers file

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2022

i can't find the characters file in the numbers file


----------

